# Mission to Romania



## Brian (Nov 2, 2004)

This summer, my wife and I have the opportunity to spend two weeks in Romania with three other couples. The time would be spent teaching pastors and seminary students varioius courses: Practical Theology, Biblical Theology, Hermeneutics, etc. It would be a wonderful opportunity for us in so many ways. This type of life is what I would love to see my family do for the rest of our days on earth, and it would be so good for my wife to get out of America and see how much of the world lives. (She has not, as of yet, had many opportunities to travel on various Christ-glorifying trips.) It would be a terrific opportunity to grow closer to these other couples, and hopefully knock down a few theological issues with some of the other brothers going to teach. I love all the men going, and am excited for the opportunity to serve together.

Please pray about the financial end, in that this is the biggest hinder, but also the place for us to trust the Lord. It is always difficult for me to trust Jehovah in this area. Pray that God would begin working on the pastors and seminarians in Romania now, and that they would teach us as much as we would teach them (which is probably a done deal, given how the Lord operates in these sort of circumstances). Pray for us as we teach, as most of us have never done so with a translator before. Pray that this would be a growing time for our marriages as well. Also, the trip isn't until June, so for diligence and endurance during the waiting period. I so appreciate your prayers.

Any suggestions? I'm hoping to raise some extra funds to purchase a few crates of good reformed works already in Romanian to bring over. Suggestions?

Webmaster - any good advice as a seasoned veteran in this field?

Belonging in body and soul, in life and death, to our faithful Lord Jesus Christ,
BRIAN


----------



## VanVos (Nov 2, 2004)

Interesting, my dad was a missionary to Romania for many years, I think he did more than 10 trips to Romania. My father's minsitry was a combination of humantarian aid and the gospel. He also helped the orphans of Romaina setting up children's homes. It's a country that certianly needs the gospel. When do you plan to go again? and is the a ministry you go with? 

VanVos

[Edited on 2-11-2004 by VanVos]


----------

